# Election



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Plainsman can you make a sticky for the up coming election were people can post their favorite Candidatesand a count down and some of the better points or views. There is nothing better than a good debate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure what it is you want. Some things can be made a sticky, but a sticky as an ongoing thread with current count down (of what) may be a 24 hour job. I just retired I don't want another full time job.

What is it exactly that you had in mind?

I'm betting as the next election gets close there will be more debate than you can imagine. I'll bet you dimes to dollars that some (at least one) people who have been asked to leave will be back under bogus names. Some people are interested, some you will find are possessed.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Well than dont make it a sticky. I just wanted to hear about the canditats that people are supporting in the up coming election and why. I thought it might be a good sticky because every day the canditats give a new reason why they would be the best Pres. Thats all. I am having a hard time deciding what canditat I want to back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understand. Rest assured a year ahead of time this form will get hot. It may be a lot sooner than that. Fred Thompson has an interview this evening. If we don't see a comment about it I will be very surprised.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's a happy thought. Think of all the political propaganda advertising we're all going to have to endure for months.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Plainsman? How do you feel about Fred Thompson?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Forget it I already know our next president!!

Mitt Romney!!!!

Its already over!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bgunit68 said:


> Hey Plainsman? How do you feel about Fred Thompson?


I think I like the guy. I just didn't pay that much attention until now, but I remember him as a stern no nonsense type. My memory isn't what it used to be, and it will take me some time to get up to speed on him again. 
Currently I know some of the people I don't like, but I haven't spent enough time to know which ones I prefer yet. I would like to hear a few things out of their mouths before I start categorizing them.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I Figured We can get started

A list of People for the Republican Party Official candidates with national campaigns

*Sam Brownback*, born September 12, 1956 in Kansas, senior Senator from that state. In April 2005, the Associated Press reported that Brownback, who is little known outside his home state, "is using a network of social conservatives and Christian activists to raise his profile" in such battleground states as Iowa and New Hampshire. On December 4, 2006, Brownback announced that he would form an exploratory committee.[1] On January 20, 2007 Brownback officially announced his candidacy.[2]

*John Cox,* a Chicago CPA, investor, and past president of the local Republican Party in Cook County, announced in March, 2006, that he is pursuing the Republican nomination for President in 2008.[3] He ran unsuccessfully in Republican primaries in Illinois, for the House in 2000 and for the Senate in 2002. Cox's platform consists of implementing FairTax and requiring Iraq to pay for expenses relating to the Iraq War from oil profits.[4] Cox has filed with the FEC and has sent in several reports since April of 2006.[5]

*Rudy Giuliani*, born May 28, 1944 in New York, former mayor of New York City. Giuliani said on October 2, 2005, that he would look at the possibility of running for President. On November 13, 2006, he announced that he was forming an exploratory committee. He has led several state and nationwide polls for the Republican nomination and the general election, and has been mentioned by many media sources as a possible candidate since the 9/11 attacks and a speech to the 2004 Republican Convention.[6] (See polls below) Giuliani is pro-choice, and supports that marriage be between a man and a woman, but agrees for legal and medical reasons that same sex relationships should get the same rights under the law. He also believes in restrictions on gun control and agrees in harsh punishment for illegal weapons or non permitted weapons. While opinions differ, some think that these positions could help him, should he secure the nomination, in the general election; others question whether the Republican base would support a nominee with Giuliani's social positions. On February 5, 2007, Giuliani un-officially entered the race for the 2008 US presidential election by filing a "statement of candidacy" with the Federal Election Commission, but legally keeping him at the same level as he was while running an exploratory committee.[7] On February 15, Giuliani officially announced that he was running on CNN's Larry King Live show.[8] If elected, Giuliani would be the first Italian-American to hold the office of president and the second Roman Catholic, following JFK.

*Mike Huckabee*, born August 24, 1955 in Hope, Arkansas, Former Governor of Arkansas. Huckabee has announced he will seek the Presidency in 2008.[1] He has made several trips to important primary states, including a four-day trip to New Hampshire in August, 2006. He announced that he would be running in 2008 on NBC's Meet the Press Television show with Tim Russert and has since made an appearance on Comedy Central's The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, a popular satirical news show geared towards a younger audience (late teens to late thirties).[9]

*Duncan Hunter*, born May 31, 1948 in Riverside, California, U.S. Representative from that state and former Chairman of the House Armed Services Committee. Hunter formally announced his presidential candidacy in Spartanburg, South Carolina, on January 25, 2007. He is known for his strong stance against illegal immigration, support for the U.S. military, and opposition to free trade agreements like North American Free Trade Agreement and the World Trade Organization.[10] He introduced H.R. 552, The Right to Life Act, "to implement equal protection... for the right to life of each born and preborn human person"; it has over 100 cosponsors.

*John McCain*, born August 29, 1936 in the US-controlled Panama Canal Zone, Senator from Arizona. Often characterized as a Republican maverick in the Senate, he is a well-known political figure in the United States. In 2000, he failed in his attempt to deny George W. Bush the Republican nomination: McCain continued his ultimately unsuccessful campaign long after the other Republican candidates had united behind Bush.
McCain's bipartisan compromise on judicial nominations and his strong support of campaign finance reform have drawn the ire of conservative groups,[11] many of which have vowed to work against any McCain campaigns for the Republican nomination in 2008. However, he is a strong social conservative on many issues and economically falls more along the lines of traditional "fiscal conservatism." These factors, along with his commitment to the War on Terror (including Iraq) have boosted his popularity amongst conservatives since 2004, when he emphasized these traits while stumping for Republican candidates.
On November 15th, 2006, McCain announced that he would form an exploratory committee.
On "The Late Show with David Letterman" on Feb 28, 2007 Sen. John McCain announced he will seek the GOP presidential nomination and will make a formal declaration in April.

*Ron Paul*, born August 20, 1935 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, long-time U.S. Representative from Texas with a strong constitutionalist and libertarian voting record.
On 11 January 2007, Representative Ron Paul filed papers to form an exploratory committee for the 2008 presidential race.[12][13] He formally declared his candidacy 12 March 2007 as a guest on Washington Journal on C-SPAN.[14] He is not running as a Libertarian like he did nearly two decades ago. Paul has the distinction of being opposed to the Iraq War and the interventionist nature of US foreign policy. He is one of 7 Republican congressman who voted against Iraq War authorization in October 2002. He has also opposed George W. Bush and the majority of Republican congressmen on many other issues, including the PATRIOT Act. His maverick record on these issues means he may draw support from some surprising circles, including antiwar activists and paleoconservatives.
On 20 February 2007 Paul's exploratory committee posted a formal video of him explaining his reason for running on YouTube.[2]
Ron Paul announced his official candidacy on CSPAN's Washington Journal on Monday, March 12, at 7:30 AM ET.

*Mitt Romney*, born March 12, 1947 in Michigan is the former Governor of Massachusetts; he did not seek a second term in November 2006. Romney has made numerous trips to primary states such as South Carolina, Michigan, and New Hampshire during recent years. Romney is running on his record as co-founder of Bain Capital, the CEO of the 2002 Winter Olympics, and his record as Governor of Massachusetts. Although he ran as a moderate for the office of Governor of Massachusetts and during his failed Senate bid in 1994, he supported more conservative positions as his term progressed. He is also a member of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (a "Mormon"). Romney filed paperwork forming an exploratory committee on January 3, 2007, the day he left the governor's office.[16]
On January 9, Romney raised $6.5 million in his first fundraiser, beating both Giuliani and McCain's fundraising efforts ($1 and $2 million respectively).
Romney has already received major endorsements, including that of former Speaker of the House, Dennis Hastert.
Romney officially announced his candidacy on February 13 at the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn, Michigan.[17][18]

*Tom Tancredo*, born December 20, 1945 in Colorado, U.S. Representative from that state and leading advocate for more restrictive immigration policies. On April 2nd, 2007, Rep. Tancredo announced his official candidacy on Iowa talk radio station 1040 WHO. Tancredo is considered to be a long shot by many observers but has a dedicated grassroots following among paleoconservatives. He has visited early Presidential primary states such as new New Hampshire, Michigan and Iowa to begin building popular support and has polled favorably amongst grassroots Republicans. Tancredo announced on January 16, 2007 that he was forming an exploratory committee.[19]

*Tommy Thompson*, born November 19, 1941 in Elroy, Wisconsin, is the former Governor of that state and was Secretary of Health and Human Services under President George W. Bush from 2001 to 2005. He recently announced interest in the 2008 nomination and, on December 15th 2006, announced that he had formed an exploratory committee.[20] He officially announced his candidacy on April 1, 2007. [21]


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

A List Of People from the Demos

Hildog

Obama
:lol:

Just Kidden some one from that party is more than welcome to list their own candidates


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for that list, and I would appreciate it if someone had the energy to list the democratic candidates.

I wish there was a way to create a poll that would change with daily attitude of people on here. One where each night at midnight it would rezero.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

No Offense Plainsman but Why? LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bgunit68 said:


> No Offense Plainsman but Why? LOL. Just kidding.


I just have a curiosity to understand politics, and people. It would be entertaining to see a poll fluctuate with what candidates say, and what the media says about them. When candidates make favorable comments to their particular followers what would be the reaction from the opposition.

No offense taken Bgunit68, I guess this discussion form will provide all those things the way it is.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Bgunit68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Plainsman? How do you feel about Fred Thompson?
> ...


I agree. I remember him on CSpan a lot (I need to get a life). Very vocal, take no crap attitude. As much as I can remember he is very similar to his character on Law an Order. I would like to see him run. I like a few of the other candidates but some of their policies scare me.


----------

